# Probably one of the rarest of all Halloween Albums Ever



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

THE MONSTER ALBUM

DOWNLOAD LINK HERE:


```
https://app.box.com/s/j0mikmgjr8q7fqbcv4ls9pqsii5bo3hc
```
 * * * 


*Dickie Goodman was most famous for doing "break-in" novelty records, although he made many other types of recordings. His son Jon Goodman assembled this Halloween compilation. Actually a few of the tracks have no connection to Halloween whatsoever, including TWO versions of "Paul Revere". There are some tracks that aren't by Dickie Goodman, including some "straight" songs, but I suspect that Goodman wrote them. Dickie's sons Jon and Jed contribute some of their own material. Special mention to "The Last Man On Earth", which is a skit that Jon recorded when he was a pre-teen (Dickie himself played the title character). The skit isn't good, but at least it's better than the skits that I recorded when I was a kid. Anyway, this is a pretty enjoyable album if you are a fan of novelty records.*


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I finally found a copy of this l.p.. This is one that I have sought after since around 2007 when I first learned about it. I've been trying to find my own copy ever since. Thanks to eBay Saved Search I now have one.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

The above share is from the CD version. I am not able to rip the LP right now. When I do I will share that though.


----------

